# Where can I find a small spinning light beam thingamabob?



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I've seen the big DJ versions of these online, but I was in a haunt last year that had a small spinning light that had multiple beams pointed directly at me as I was coming down the hall. It was very disorienting, and I might add, the perfect spot for a scare. I've got too many strobe areas. I just want a different look. 

Anybody know where to find a small (moonflower?)


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

You mean like a police car's light without the colored globe?


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Nope. 





More like this, but in color. Also I just need a tiny one. If I have to I can get a full size one for about $50 with shipping, but I'd prefer a smaller one.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I think what your talking about is called a Laser Vortex. I made one like this and it works great. Basically, a laser pointer, (green ones are brighter than the reds), some fog, and a small motor that can be bought at Radio Shack. Need any help, feel free to ask. http://www.instructables.com/id/Laser-Vortex ....of course if you want a professional looking one, just search the web. There's tons of 'em listed and you can get 'em for under $50 most of the time.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

excellent instructable. I may end up experimenting with that one.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow that laser vortex is pretty cool. Might do a green one with my pirate theme to give it a more ghostly feel.

You know what may be cooler is maybe use a blue/violet laser vortext amidst some UV sensitive props such as an FCG.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I've seen one on the internet like your talking about Terrormaster, can't remember what website though. It did look really cool though.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanx. Thats the one that I just ordered. $40 with shipping. The one I was looking for was not all enclosed, but I think this will work better if I choose to use it around fog.

I love the laser, but I really liked the disorientation of the (relatively) slow spinning beams. My hope is to put it at the exit of a Vortex Tunnel. I want to spin it the same direction as the tunnel, but at a different speed. I'm hoping it intensifies the off-balance effect of the tunnel. I guess we'd better build some damn solid hand rails!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't remember who, but someone had a crypt built that would swing its doors open and had one of those light effects (NOT the laser vortex but the light thingy that Boysinboo is talking about) twirling out... made it look like the gate to the great beyond or something had opened in the mausoleum... very cool.

And yeah, those things are disorienting as hell when they're pointing at you... I went through a haunt 2 years ago that had one of those right before you got into the dot room. Vertigo city, and no way were you going to see the outline of the guy in the black suit when you got into the dark.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

I just got the moonflower light last night. It's just like the one in the video, except it's halogen, not LED. I have to say: HOLY FRIJOLES! It's perfect! It came with two sets of colored mirrors and one white. It has steady on, sound activated rotation, and constant rotation in either direction. I'm gonna have to build the handrails in the vortex rock effin solid or someone is gonna fall and kill themselves. I added a small amount of fog to make the beams show up. PapaBoo got all dizzy and discombubulated in about 30 seconds, and he was just standing in the middle of my garage.

Rev, you're right. We found that a person standing outside of the light, but next to the source of the beam, absolutely cannot be seen by anyone inside the beams. The combination of fog and halogen acts almost like a two way mirror. An actor could "hide" in plain site and see the approaching victim, I mean TOT, the entire time.

My nephew has the video camera, but I hope to get a shot of this soon.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey boysin, could you drop us a link or info on where you got your light? And what the name of it is? Is it called a moonflower? Thank you for the info.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I'd prolly change the name... Moonflower just sounds to me like something hippies would name their kids...


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

This is the exact one that I bought.
http://www.eliminatorlighting.com/product.asp?ProductIDNumber=4&cat=Special Effect Series
This is their video of it in operation.
http://www.eliminatorlighting.com/pdffiles/E103.mov

Eliminator is the manufacturer. They list the "suggested retail" at $99.95.
I got mine on ebay from newvistasales ebay store for $39.94 with shipping.


----------

